# AT&T UVerse



## bipslittlegirl (Nov 19, 2011)

If you get a call from AT&T and they offer you their new U-Verse bundle service, *hang up the phone*!

I was already an AT&T customer. I called one day to discuss something and was told about a great bundle they could offer me. I was offered phone service (2 phone lines), internet service (12 Mgb), and U-Verse television service (their biggest package including all movie channels), and was told my bill would be $167 a month for a year. I didn't need to commit for any length of time (no contract). Being that between my DirecTV and my AT&T bill at the time I was paying more than $200 a month I jumped on it. They installed their equipment, and I kinda hated the DVR service, but hey, for that price, I could deal with it for a year. Well.....

I started getting letters in the mail , after 2 or 3 months of service at that price. The letter said I didn't sign up for cell phone, so I was no longer eligible for the discount! I never agreed to sign up for a cell phone, being that I had one with them years ago, and the bill always fluctuated with different fees for this or that, so I cancelled, paid the termination fee, and vowed NEVER to do that again. Had they said I needed to have a cell phone for this promotion, I never would have agreed. Anyway, I called, explained this to the rep, threatened to cancel services, and of course the call had to be escalated. The next "rep" told me the best he could do was get the bill down to $182 a month, still pretty good, plus they gave me a $75 credit, so I agreed to stay at that price (even though he never did send me the transcript of our conversation as I requested with all his "promises"). Hmmm, wonder why???

Well wouldn't you know.....the letters kept coming, and the bill steadily rose, discounts slowly started disappearing off the bill, until it was $230+ one month. I called again, made threats to cancel service, call was escalated, and then I was told.....now get this.....I could get "some" discounts with them if I signed a 1 year contract.....That was a Friday. I said some not so nice things, and hung up, and called DirecTV immediately. Saturday they installed my new service with them, and Monday I called to cancel TV service with AT&T. I am actively looking for another provider for my internet and phone services also.

It was funny. When I called, the girl said "Is there anything we can do"? I laughed and said, No. She said "You got DirecTV installed already"? I said, "Oh yes". Seemed they were shocked I let them go so quickly! LOL

I actually kept in contact with the initial rep who signed me up for this bundle. He no longer works for AT&T. When I told him what was happening, he told me point blank they were trying to get me to sign up for more services. Wow! Really AT&T????? Are you that desperate for money!

AT&T are a bunch of crooks! I feel sorry for those who signed up for this service, and were dupple into signing contracts. I cannot believe that a company so big would stoop so low just to bait someone in, and then try to switch the services on them. When I went to send the equipment back at a UPS store (luckily they didn't expect ME to pay for the return), I didn't even have to tell the guy what I had in the bag. He already knew. People return their equipment *everyday*!!! Stay away from AT&T U-Verse. Better yet, stay away from AT&T all together. They are a bunch of crooks!!!

:down: :down: :down: :down:


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

The problem may be that since you signed up for a year, you may still have to pay the bill or a penalty for cancelling it earlier. They still have your credit card number, right?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

AT&T stopped by one day trying to sell me their new CableTV, Phone and Internet service.
And I thought I&#8217;d play with them for a while.
I let them go thu their speech - Then I asked them how many Email addresses do I get,
And how many personal wed pages and how many gigs .. (I knew the answer, but played dumb)
They had a cell phone and dialed up their direct line to AT&T help.

After about a half hour of tying to get an answer .. And describe personal pages to apparently an idiot (in India ??)..
I told them that if AT&T had as much trouble getting AT&T help as I do &#8230; Forget it.

As they were leaving.. 
I asked if they could get me a better price on my POTS phone service at about $13.
They said "not even close" and asked what service I had.
I said AT&T &#8230; As best I could while laughing.


----------



## bipslittlegirl (Nov 19, 2011)

@ Elvandil - No, I didn't sign up for a 1 year contract. Luckily, my initial deal with them did NOT require a contrast. When I called back the last time, they said I could get "some" discounts, but ONLY if I signed a 1 year contract. That's when I dropped them! I feel sorry for those who signed up for one though. 

@ Noyb - Hilarious!


----------

